# Big Green Egg - Grilling



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2010)

Any other Big Green Egg owners out there? I'm still a newbie--only had mine a few months. I've had a variety of successful cooks (burgers, pork butts, brisket, pizzas) but still have a long way to go.
What are your favorite things to grill/smoke?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a big black section of oil field pipe and a big black empty propane tank. It can cook two hogs at the same time or enough whole shoulders to feed a small army.


----------

